# towing car with tow bar or dolly - pros and cons of each



## RBZ (Apr 24, 2018)

We have a 27 foot class A motorhome.  Want to take a car with us on trips.  Never pulled a car before.  Have been looking at both tow bar  as well as two wheel dolly towing.

What are pros and cons of each?  Which would track smoother with less swaying left or right?  Which is safer?  Which is easier to connect and disconnect?  Which is easier to get the initial set-up process done?  Which is more expensive?  Which do most RVers prefer?

Thanks much for your input.


----------

